# Coupons?



## redtailgal (Dec 12, 2011)

I am new to couponing.

I have started checking the Sunday paper, joined a local Warehousing club, but am trying to find some good sources for coupons, including online coupons.  Are there any season couponers out there that could lend a thrifty wife a hand?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2011)

coupons.com has free printable coupons. There are more but I have to lok them up again.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am new to couponing.
> 
> I have started checking the Sunday paper, joined a local Warehousing club, but am trying to find some good sources for coupons, including online coupons.  Are there any season couponers out there that could lend a thrifty wife a hand?


Do you have a Fred Meyer where you live? If not, some big chain grocery stores are putting coupons on their website, the ones that would be in the paper. I have found that sometimes the paper doesn't have a lot of coupons, so this saves me money. Hope this helps.


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2011)

If your grocery store has a shopper's card then they may do "downloadable" coupons directly to that.  Krogers allows you to go to their website and download coupons directly to your shoppers card.  That way you don't even have to think about your coupons when you're in the store, you just buy what you'd normally buy and get a deal!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2011)

Food Lion and Harris Teeter also have the automatic coupons that you can load to your Store Discount Card. Plus some of the grocery stores and the drugstores too have printable coupons that are store specific on their sites. Some stores also give special discounts/deals to people just for "liking" their Facebook page.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2011)

I used the "clip to card feature" today!

thanks for the tips!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, happy to hear that!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 13, 2011)

Go to the manufacturer's websites of items you use the most. Most have printable coupons on their websites. If not, send them an email requesting some samples and coupons.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's a couple more coupon printing sites for y'all.
www.smartsource.com
www.redplum.com
www.southernsavers.com <~ This one matches up coupons with ads weekly so you know what is the best deals. It will also have links to the printable coupons that match up too.
www.couponbug.com
www.pgtryit.com <~ This is the one for the P&G Brandsaver products

Yes I have used all the sites. I am a couponer. I can't go like the Extreme Couponers on TLCs show, and honestly half the time I don't use the coupons I get b/c I forgot about them or when shopping with the whole family it just gets to be too much and I don't get everything right. I want to be able to plan out shopping trips with my coupons and be able to save money, but with the kids in tow it makes it challenging and DH is not always cooperative about going to certain stores, like Harris Teeter that does double coupons. If I could get him to do more trips to Harris Teeter I think we could do well if it was planned out well. I wish Food Lion did double coupons, I'd be a happy camper since most of our groceries are from Food Lion or Walmart. We have a local Food Lion is our little small town and it gets a good deal of our business!

Lots of places will send free samples too. Google free samples and you can find all kinds of things. Actually if you google free printable coupons it will bring up tons of sites too.

ETA: I missed a letter in an address, sorry


----------

